# P&O Hull/Zeebrugge Sailing changes Mar-Jun



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi;

Just in case anyone travelling with P&O in the next few months didn't get the email... all departures and latest check in times have been brought forward by 1/2 an hour..........

*"Urgent message from P&O Ferries.

Please be advised that the departure time for sailings from Hull to Zeebrugge between 30 March and 20 June 2010 has been revised.

The sailings from Hull to Zeebrugge will now depart at 18:30. Check in will close at 17:00 "*

Checked with the info desk and you will also arrive half an hour earlier at Zeebrugge (0815 local time).
Check in now starts at 1530hrs and this doesn't affect any timings on the Zee - Hull crossing.

This informantion doesn't appear to be on the website, at least I can't find anything.

Pete


----------

